# Help with Fiat Ducato 2.3 not starting



## paulnruth

Hi all, Can anyone help me out with this please /

I have a Hymer Fiat ducato 2.3 55 plate and has been perfect for 4 years . Then I had a flat battery and the garage tried to jump start it with no avail ! So I fitted a brand new battery . Now it just turns over , And the immobiliser key code is not lighting up at all .. 

Can anyone help please.. 

Thanks paul..


----------



## 747

You could try asking here. 

http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/


----------



## peribro

I'm afraid it begs the question as to what sort of garage you were using. I suggest you contact a Fiat garage or a breakdown service if you are a member.


----------



## paulnruth

I did that first. Fiat came out to it while I was not there ! Looked at it and told the garage owner it had a fault some were and needed a auto sparky to look at it ,then took £300 of my card !
So I got the AA out with no answer..


----------



## snmh1

My experience relates to the X2/50 Ducato 2006-> so may be of no relevance at all, but just in case..

The X2/50 ECU can be killed by voltage spikes from jump starting if the dedicated earth point is not used e.g. by jump starting directly at the battery.

The immobiliser is part of the ECU so no immobiliser light could indicate that the ECU is not activated/running.

What happens when you turn on the ignition? What other lights do you get (e.g. glowplug light?) and can you hear the low pressure fuel pump running for 20 seconds or so?


----------



## cater_racer

The manual specifically warn's about not trying to jump start it.


----------



## paulnruth

Hi , Yes every thing else is working . You can hear the pump go and glow plug lights .. So look like I need to get a new ecu then.


----------



## philoaks

Have you tried disconnecting the battery again and leaving it for a minute or so. This will reset the electrics and may help. No guarantee but a cheap thing to try first.


----------



## rayc

I may be wrong but I think I remember reading that on the pre X250 Ducato that the collision shut of switch is behind the battery and that it is possible to activate it whilst changing the battery. It may be worth trying to reset it.


----------



## Lindsay

I'm with rayc there! This happened to mine after a battery change and, after much frustration checking other areas, the press of a button sorted it out. As rayc indicates, the unit is tucked away behind the battery.
Hope that's your answer, Lindsay.


----------



## duc12

I too hope that's the answer but the fact that the fuel pump can be heard running would seem to suggest otherwise: a collision inertia swicth that didn't stop the fuel supply pump would be in the chocolate fireguard category.


----------



## paulnruth

ECU is now sent off to be checked and decoded .. Lets see if that works..


----------



## cabby

Can I say that I am at a loss over the events. The Fiat garage came out to you and then said you need an auto electrician, can I assume then this was not a Fiat commercial garage then. As they should have transported the van to their garage and done an electronic plug in test to check the ecu, especially for £300. 
I think that it has been spiked as said already and it will need a new ECU, unless of course where you sent it can repair/reset it. If so where was it sent please as that is a place to know.

My replacement ECU was £600 fitted, out of warranty of course, what else. :wink:


----------



## sideways

www.bluestreak.co.uk at Nottingham repair and reprogramme ECU,S, many car racers have immobilisers, rev limiters ect removed from ecu,s by them.


----------

